# Ugh! Treating fleas with multiple cats?



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

So lately I've noticed Tootsie and Ellie scratching more than usual... but to be honest, I didn't think anything of it. Until I parted Ellie's fur and saw black specs. I haven't found a live flea, but plenty of flea dander.

Needless to say, I'm slightly confused since I have two strictly indoor cats. Just my luck. 

My concern is... I'm more than willing to go spend a lot of money on good treatment. But is topical treatments (Frontline, Advantage, etc) safe to use when you have multiple cats? By that, I'm afraid they might try to groom it off of each other and ingest it? 

Any favorite flea products anyone have for cats? 

Finding this is certainly not helping my stressful week! Thanks for any help! It's my first flea issue with my own pets, although I can remember dealing with it with my family dogs and cat.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

M&E,

I've used Advantage II and Revolution as an Rx from my vet. I also think there's a monthly pill you can administer your cats, but the name eludes me. If you use those flea drops, I'd seperate the kitties for about 30 minutes or the liquid dries completely. Fortunately, my two had no side effects from them grooming each other after that. 
Hope others hop on in and give you more pointers!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would give them a Capstar (one-time 24-hour treatment to kill all the fleas on them), and I give my girls Comfortis (the once-a-month pill) if there's a flea issue. I have indoor girls, too, I'm sure I brought the fleas in from the cats living in my yard at my last place. I hated them living there, but didn't have the heart to do anything about it.

Also, you'll have to vacuum the whole house,including furniture. Unless it's leather, because that would be silly. And wash all your bedding and clothes that are lying around. I HATEHATEHATE fleas so much!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

One lick and that would be it! The stuff tastes terrible as even I found out when one of the newly treated kittens brushed against my lips one day.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL Marcia, it does taste awful!

M&E,
If you use a topical treatment there are two things important. 1. part the hair, expose the skin and make a line of dots directly ON the skin/ part in the fur. 2. it only takes 20 minutes to dry. 

So, you only need to keep the separated from each other for about half hour.
Maybe do one, while they are sleeping? Or for a half hour in separate rooms?

There will be residue that gets in their hair and makes it look "wet". After you've waited for it to dry initially, you don't have to worry about anyone grooming the other. Cats find ways to "groom" themselves to get rid of the residue.

Good luck with the fleas.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you SO much for the replies TabbCatt, marie73, Marcia and cat face! I have NO idea what I would do without you wonderful people on this forum! Fleas may be common... but it's my first time dealing with my own pets in my own home... so want to make sure I get this taken care of! haha

LOL Marcia, it's good to hear it tastes horrible... so hopefully that deters them if they did try to groom eachother! I will be sure to keep them separated for some time if I decide to do topical flea medications.

I actually have a dose of Revolution (from the vet for Tootsie's new kitten appt) so I think I'll give that to her, and am going to the pet store today to get something for Ellie, but will probably get extra stuff for Tootsie for future months. Not sure how long it takes to nip fleas in the butt!

And, any idea when I should bathe them to get flea dander off? I wonder if a flea comb is necessary... with Ellie's long hair that would be a nightmare to get through! lol 



marie73 said:


> I would give them a Capstar (one-time 24-hour treatment to kill all the fleas on them), and I give my girls Comfortis (the once-a-month pill) if there's a flea issue. I have indoor girls, too, I'm sure I brought the fleas in from the cats living in my yard at my last place. I hated them living there, but didn't have the heart to do anything about it.
> 
> Also, you'll have to vacuum the whole house,including furniture. Unless it's leather, because that would be silly. And wash all your bedding and clothes that are lying around. I HATEHATEHATE fleas so much!!!


Glad to hear I'm not the only one dealing with flea issues with indoor kitties! I have NO idea how I brought one home... but who knows when one could just hop on you! I live beside a big field that a ton of people in the complex bring their dogs to... so I'm sure there's some fleas around here!

That Capstar sounds amazing! Can I purchase that at a pet store, or vet only? I'll have to write it down and look for it!

Also, anything specific I should use when vacuuming? I saw some flea-killing carpet powders on Petco's website... but wasn't sure if that was necessary, or just extra precautions. Unfortunately, I don't have a leather couch anymore... so LOTS of vacuuming today with my big sectional couch, cat treas, window perches... :shock: 

UGH - I hate fleas, too! I feel so itchy and gross now that I know they have them LOL. I am going on a cleaning extravaganza today! Happy Friday to me!! :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I did use a pet-safe carpet powder when I had carpets, can't think of the name of it. I put the girls in a room and let it sit for a couple hours before vacuuming. I think only a vet can give you Capstar. I was annoyed because I had to bring all 3 girls in for an appointment to get it. grrrrrrr It might be a moot point if you've already treated the girls with a flea treatment.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> And, any idea when I should bathe them to get flea dander off? I wonder if a flea comb is necessary... with Ellie's long hair that would be a nightmare to get through! lol
> 
> 
> Also, anything specific I should use when vacuuming? I saw some flea-killing carpet powders on Petco's website... but wasn't sure if that was necessary, or just extra precautions. Unfortunately, I don't have a leather couch anymore... so LOTS of vacuuming today with my big sectional couch, cat treas, window perches... :shock:
> ...


----------

